# New layout for my design website - IC3D



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I think that looks really hip.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Stemwinder said:


> I think that looks really hip.


Thanks a bunch! I've been getting a lot of positive feedback on this design.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

IT SUCKS!!!

J/k, looks good.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Honestly, it looks cheap. Like something you whipped up in 15 minutes. If you're representing yourself as a design firm, your website better look damn good. It needs to make the potential customer think, "damn, I want my site to look like that!" Yours doesn't invoke that feeling for me.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm liking the style but it seems a bit patchy right now and lacking some flow. I'd get rid of the IC3D logo thing on the right side because it just seems wrong and throws off your scale etc, and I would think about putting the background wave graphics thing a bit higher up and making it go around the nav bar, that'd look really neat. 

Either way it does look good, web design is tough.
-Andrew


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> Honestly, it looks cheap. Like something you whipped up in 15 minutes. If you're representing yourself as a design firm, your website better look damn good. It needs to make the potential customer think, "damn, I want my site to look like that!" Yours doesn't invoke that feeling for me.


Um, that design did not take 15 minutes, and it doesn't look like it either. 

Honestly, nothing personal towards you, but clients and people who make these comments about graphic designs really end up angering people like IC3D and myself off. Unless you are in the business (if you are, alright), you really have no concept of the length of time it takes to create graphics. Making a comment such as this, usually shows lack of experience in the field. Add the 3D work, with the multiple layers, then making sure the navigation bar is properly spaced, then the highlight and shadowing work, and you have hours of time invested.

What you are failing to see is the finished product, which involves the coding aspect of the site. You only see a flat 2D design that you can not feel or "play" with. That being said, I can show you multiple websites that you would probably think "looked" cheap, that really cost $25,000 and up in design fees alone. That doesn't even include the added costs of a custom shopping cart, copy-writing, and professional photographers. I have personally worked on these myself. And a lot of the websites out there are just crappy templates that someone downloaded for $39.95, or even worse, they have coding it themselves without researching what code works for one browser, but messes up in another browser, which really makes a site look cheap.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I personally like softer looks, and some of your lines look a bit too sharp to me. But that's my opinion. My other issue is the faces in the design (not the top bar or the big one). I find it mars the overall appearance, a bit over the top...

But for the most part, I really like it. Simple, elegant, and not distracting. roud:


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

The 0.o faces are okay for me but the IC3D logo doesn't seem to fit in with everything else.


----------



## Dara (Jul 3, 2003)

I can see you have talent. I notice a lot of pleasing elements, the logo and the  face which I think is cool and cute. But this layout comes out looking too much like those generic website templates. 

Please don't make a fixed resolution either. It would be nice if the layout can expand and contract...since netbooks have gain in popularity in recent. Many people, including me, use them more often than their desktop. And the reso is only 800x600 in most (LOL). Now, more and more are going online with their smartphones as well.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it looks great manroud: I'm pretty picky about how sites look, if it doesn't appeal to my eye, I probably won't go back. I would definitely come back to yours how it looks so far.
There are obviously others with a more professional opinion, mine is from your average surfer.


----------

